
Microsoft Inclusive Hiring for People with Autism - relaunched
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/diversity/inside-microsoft/cross-disability/hiring.aspx#coreui-heading-sp7tqqo
======
relaunched
Video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XUAsU_zQVMo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XUAsU_zQVMo)

